# Navy- SF Business Rules



## Michael Finley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hello all,

I have been speaking with a recruiter for some time, and had a few months ago submit a DD Form 368, which was initially rejected due to my command's manning. I searched online for the updated Business Rules (which are dated effective as of 22September2016) and read the MOS availability for each pay grade. I currently am an E-5 Active Duty Navy, and was wondering- are there Exemption to Policy for getting an 18x contract if it's not specifically listed, or are the Business Rules set in stone and unflinching? I ask because the recruiter I was speaking with had mentioned that the Commander is charge of their station has submit packets with Exemption to Rules and had the packets approved. I still have a little while on my contract to continue to submit my 368, but I'm pretty much getting to:

Are the MOSs listed on the Business Rules my ONLY options? It may seem stupid for me even asking, and I'll keep checking on the Business Rules for updates, but I'd like to know what the experience of the members here says and what you all think the chances of 18x repopulating the list for prior service E-5s would be. 

Thank you all for any information.


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 13, 2016)

I've been through the process before and your best bet is to get a grade determination waiver for the 18x-ray contract. It will most likely result in a demotion to E-4, but if its the path you want you'll make E-5 back eventually. Going down to E-4 will open you up to the 18x and 35p? contract, as the current business rules go you have a chance to switch over your current rate if the Army has an opening or if you are airborne qual'd you have a few other options available. The caveat is the Army isn't in need of an NCO from another branch that they need to teach a whole new skill set to, but 18x is still an in demand contract.


----------



## Michael Finley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for the quick response. Another question I have, as dumb as it may seem, is:

Line 1 of the Business Rules reads-

"*1)*  Effective immediately, PS enlistments in all skill levels, to include
Service Members from Sister Services applying for the Blue to Green (B2G)
Program, are restricted by critical MOS according to these rules.
Reductions in pay grade will NOT be considered, no exceptions."

I read that as unless the Business Rules opens under the E-5 line, I'm unable to get it? Or am I understanding that wrong?


----------



## Kheenbish (Dec 13, 2016)

A buddy of mine just got approved for reduction in grade to enter as an 18x, so it might be a case by  case matter or they are willing to push the waiver for 18x contracts. I'd talk to a recruiter that has done the process recently.


----------

